# Thai Red Curry and Basil Shrimp



## jcam222 (Aug 15, 2020)

Had the urge to try a little something with shrimp today and settled in on this. Had a chance of storms today so didn't want to get into smoking today and figured I could do this on the griddle. 

First I knocked off some broccoli and shitake mushrooms.  No recipe on these really. Just cooked on the griddle in avocado oil. Added low sodium soy and dark sesame oil. Steamed some under a cover lid.  Here is a shot of it on the griddle and then finished. 












Next up fried Thai noodles. I use an amazing noodle substitute to keep these keto. Konjac and oat fiber based noodles are amazing.  When first out of the package they have a very strong ammonia smell. Rinse very well in cold water. Soak for about 20 minutes in cold water and then boil for 5 minutes and you have a nice flavor neutral noodle that is literally perfect for many noodle and pasta applications. I used the Better than Noodle brand this week. A full package is  0 net carbs and only 30 calories. 






Other ingredients for the noodles, When frying them on the griddle I used some sesame oil in which I first cooked  a few stalks of lemon grass minced and 3 cloves of minced garlic. Stirred into the noodles. Squeezed on lime on them along with two tbsp of fish sauce , 1/2 tsp red pepper flakes, 1/2 tsp ground coriander and two tbsp brown swerve. At the end I adjusted some for taste.  

















*Thai Red Curry*

2 lbs. shrimp
2 red bell peppers cut into thin strips
2 bunches of green onion chopped (white and greens)
2 cans of full fat coconut milk 
6 tbsp Thai red curry paste
2 tbsp fish sauce ( I use  Red Boat and it has no sugar)
2 tbsp Brown swerve
2 cups torn basil







Grilling up the shrimp , peppers and green onions. Hit the shrimp with some salt and pepper. 












Adding the rest of the ingredients except for the basil to a pot on the griddle. Bring to a boil and then simmer until thickened. 






Once thickened stir in the torn basil and you are finished. 






Here it is plated up. 






Overall pretty tasty.  It ended up being too spicy for my wife. Next time I would add the shrimp towards the end of thickening the sauce as well. Boiling them too long made them a bit chewy. The noodles were money!! This dish will be a keeper but will get a few tweaks next time. As always thanks for looking!!


----------



## smokin peachey (Aug 15, 2020)

Wowzer Jcam that looks amazing!


----------



## Smkryng (Aug 15, 2020)

Looks great, I definitely wouldn’t turn it down.  Good job on those pics also.


----------



## jaxgatorz (Aug 15, 2020)

Looks fabulous !!!


----------



## chilerelleno (Aug 15, 2020)

Freaking Fantastic!
I'm a lover of all things curry.


----------



## flatbroke (Aug 15, 2020)

Wow. Fabulous pics. Nice job


----------



## Sowsage (Aug 15, 2020)

Looks awesome! I could eat that weekly! Very nice!


----------



## TNJAKE (Aug 15, 2020)

Yeah Jeff I'd eat that. Nice work. Awesome pics as usual. The pic before you added to the plate was all I needed to see


----------



## BB-que (Aug 15, 2020)

Looks awesome


----------



## sawhorseray (Aug 16, 2020)

Those flavors look like they'd work really well together Jeff, I'm thinking that was a pretty tasty dish, nice piece of work, Like! RAY


----------



## sandyut (Aug 16, 2020)

Amazing!  just amazing. 


jcam222 said:


> It ended up being too spicy for my wife.


why must they be that way - bahaha  referencing to my recent thread where the beef was too rare.  too hot, too cold, too spicy, too rare....


----------



## Smokin' in AZ (Aug 16, 2020)

Another superb job Jeff!

Boy you are on a roll there.

BIG LIKE!

John


----------



## jcam222 (Aug 16, 2020)

smokin peachey said:


> Wowzer Jcam that looks amazing!





Smkryng said:


> Looks great, I definitely wouldn’t turn it down.  Good job on those pics also.





jaxgatorz said:


> Looks fabulous !!!





chilerelleno said:


> Freaking Fantastic!
> I'm a lover of all things curry.





flatbroke said:


> Wow. Fabulous pics. Nice job





Sowsage said:


> Looks awesome! I could eat that weekly! Very nice!





TNJAKE said:


> Yeah Jeff I'd eat that. Nice work. Awesome pics as usual. The pic before you added to the plate was all I needed to see





BB-que said:


> Looks awesome





sawhorseray said:


> Those flavors look like they'd work really well together Jeff, I'm thinking that was a pretty tasty dish, nice piece of work, Like! RAY





sandyut said:


> Amazing!  just amazing.
> 
> why must they be that way - bahaha  referencing to my recent thread where the beef was too rare.  too hot, too cold, too spicy, too rare....





Smokin' in AZ said:


> Another superb job Jeff!
> 
> Boy you are on a roll there.
> 
> ...


Thanks guys for the comments! This one was pretty tasty but needs some work next time. I’ll give it a go again and some point and make a few tweaks to it.


----------

